# Headsup--Basic Stamp kits on EBay



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

If youve been considering getting into Basic Stamp control for your props there are several "Whats a Microcontroller" and "Board of Education" kits on ebay... they usually go for $80 and $100, respectively, and they are currently in the the $30's...

These are BS2's...16 I/O's

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQ...QQsassZpbasic1


----------

